

I was about to make a note on my iPhone - tread_softly

I was about to make a note on my iPhone. Then I realized, that as a Canadian citizen, the NSA would be immediately analyzing the contents of my note and likely reporting back to CSIS its subversive nature.<p>A few days ago this would have seemed like paranoid delusion. In the past week we have realized how far the tentacles reach, and we must now reconsider our choices of technology. Amazing that a note I write on my phone is considered fair game for foreign spy agencies.<p>I had always assumed that Skype messages were recorded, even before 2011. I had always assumed that email was read. There is a huge difference between assuming something is happening and knowing that the very worst of those are true.
======
monsterix
If you make a note on your iPhone using, say, Evernote or send a handwritten
mail using Bubbles (Example on the footnote [1]) then for sure your context
cannot be parsed/processed by NSA/MITM no matter what. Not certainly without a
powerful and adaptive OCR.

[1] [https://bubbleideas.com/letters/the-tiger-by-sir-william-
bla...](https://bubbleideas.com/letters/the-tiger-by-sir-william-blake)
(Observe that the handwritten poetry are free paths and it could have very
well been written in another language or signs.)

Disclosure: I am one of the guys behind Bubbles.

